# Spoke rub - creaking



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a set of DT Swiss wheels i built about 2 years ago. 350 hubs / Comp spokes / 465 rims. The tension appears to be right according to the spoke gauge.

I noticed that my bike started creaking a few months ago I narrowed down to that wheelset. It only happens really out of the saddle when the left crank is up at like 1-3 o'clock and the bike is being rocked. 

Its doesn't appear to be the hub (disassembled and regreased) or rim (oiled all the spoke holes/nibs) or cassette (tried a different one). I think I narrowed it down to the NDS rear spoke at the cross. When I move the spokes across each other they make a pinging/rubbing sound and the appears to be a slight rough groove worn in them. Other than oiling the cross and hoping for the best (also constant reapplication) andy one have another solution?

Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Grease*



32and3cross said:


> IOther than oiling the cross and hoping for the best (also constant reapplication) andy one have another solution?


Use a tiny bit of grease on the tip of a toothpick. It will last longer than oil. I had this issue many years ago with a set of Campy Electron wheels. A bit of grease every few months and they were dead silent. There is nothing you can do to prevent the wheels flexing and the spokes rubbing.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> There is nothing you can do to prevent the wheels flexing and the spokes rubbing.


True but I don't have this issue with any other set of wheels that I have built. While the grease seems like a good idea it won't late months because the bike gets washed almost weekly. Would rather see if I can figure out what caused it to happen on this wheelset and prevent it from happening in future builds.

Thanks for the advise tho I had not considered grease and if all else fails I can try that.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Are those aero spokes? Maybe one is slightly twisted, causing excessive rubbing?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

dcorn said:


> Are those aero spokes? Maybe one is slightly twisted, causing excessive rubbing?



Nope round spokes.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Uh, replace the spokes?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

kbiker3111 said:


> Uh, replace the spokes?



Its an option still doesn't really answer why it happened nor does it mean it would just repeat its self with the new set of spokes.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Are you convinced it is the spokes? What about the skewer? Maybe it is worth putting a light coating of grease on the skewer rod and make sure it is not loosening. A loose skewer will definitely cause creaking.

What do you have the DS tension at?

EDIT:
Also take a close look at the rim and make sure there are no cracks around the eyelets.


----------



## tfeni52355 (Mar 14, 2004)

I had this creaking problem with two sets of Neuvation wheels. Ended up being bearings in the hub. I will no longer be riding Neuvation wheels.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

valleycyclist said:


> Are you convinced it is the spokes? What about the skewer? Maybe it is worth putting a light coating of grease on the skewer rod and make sure it is not loosening. A loose skewer will definitely cause creaking.
> 
> What do you have the DS tension at?
> 
> ...


Its not the skewer (greases and tried defferent skewers no change), no cracks at the eyelets. Tension is at spec.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Stuff happens*



32and3cross said:


> True but I don't have this issue with any other set of wheels that I have built. While the grease seems like a good idea it won't late months because the bike gets washed almost weekly. Would rather see if I can figure out what caused it to happen on this wheelset and prevent it from happening in future builds.
> 
> Thanks for the advise tho I had not considered grease and if all else fails I can try that.


I agree with your frustration, and I have not had this issue with any other wheels than those Campy Electrons. I have no explanation as to why they did it and other wheels don't. Same for your wheels.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I think you said you oiled the nipples but not sure if you meant in a way were it would seep into the rim and get where the shoulders seat on the rim. I had a similar problem and using silicone oil fixed it. My rims don't have eyelets so it could all be done from the "outside". The 465 rims you have are double eyeletted so it still could be an eyelet making the noise. It's a PITA but maybe take off the tire and rim strip and see if you can get some silicone spay to seep in the back side of the eyelet. Do the front side too but be easy on it since you don't want to get a lot on the braking surface.

Link to my thread
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/i-shoulda-known-nipples-287051.html


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I think taking everyones advice into account Im just going to replace the NDS spokes may with non butted spokes and see if that cures my ills. De tenstioning the DS will give me a chance to lube everything too.

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

tfeni52355 said:


> I had this creaking problem with two sets of Neuvation wheels. Ended up being bearings in the hub. I will no longer be riding Neuvation wheels.


I have had this problem too with a set of Neuvation wheels. Went to three different LBS who said the issue was the bearings in the hub. I was going to buy a new set of wheels and the shop owner asked me what was wrong with my current wheels. I told him the issue and he asked if he could see them before I dive into a new purchase. This was a fourth shop mind you. I brought them to him and he laughed. He said that while it isn't a common problem, it tends to happen to wheels with lower spoke count.He added a touch of lube between the spokes where they cross; Problem solved. Haven't had the issue in two years. Guess who gets my business now?


----------



## mddobbs (Jul 21, 2006)

*Similar problem*

I just had a nearly identical problem with an old Mavic Cosmos rear wheel (double eyelet Open Pro rim) It was driving me crazy. I replaced the bearings, put tiny Tyvek squares at the NDS crosses, and lubed the spoke heads at the hub, all to no avail. Finally, I removed the rim strip and and oiled the nipples from the inside out, removing the excess the oil before re-assembling. I could see mild corrosion on the inner eyelets of most spokes, but I think it was corrosion on the inner eyelets, where the nipples touched the eyelet that was the problem. All better now.


----------

